# Recognizing Employees that Pass



## Engr2004 (Oct 22, 2019)

I'm looking for ideas on how to recognize employees that pass.

I know the standard answers... a bonus and recognition in front of the company.  Anyone have any additional ideas?

I was inspired by the idea of a Roman Triumph, where a conquering general would get a celebratory parade in the capital city.

Anyway, just looking for ideas.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Oct 22, 2019)

I mean I know I'd love lunch and actual reimbursement of the money I spent.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Oct 22, 2019)

Engr2004 said:


> I'm looking for ideas on how to recognize employees that pass.


It took me a couple minutes before I realized that you meant "pass the pe", and not "pass on, i.e. die".



Engr2004 said:


> I was inspired by the idea of a Roman Triumph, where a conquering general would get a celebratory parade in the capital city.


I suppose if you want to go that route, you could do something like a King Neptune's Line Crossing Ceremony.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Oct 22, 2019)

I definitely appreciate recognition, but I've personally I've never been a big fan of "ceremonies". Maybe it's just the introvert in me. This is the type of stuff that I would value.


A bonus, raise, or promotion (obviously)

Reimbursement of PE related costs (application and registration fees, prep courses, books, supplies, etc.)

Also, covering the ongoing cost of licensure (renewals, CPCs, etc)

A nice email to the engineering department

A mention during the next staff meeting

New business cards / new desk nameplate with "PE"


----------



## fyrfytr310 (Oct 22, 2019)

My company does an incentive (we don't call them bonuses but that's what it is), personalized congratulations messages from the CEO and President and written recognition in our weekly newsletter.

It's not uncommon for one of the higher ups to take the individual, maybe their whole team, out to lunch.

They also cover the cost of the exam itself as well as the days wages.


----------



## StandardPractice (Oct 22, 2019)

A fat raise is all I need. I'll take care of the remainder of the recognition with the extra cash


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Oct 22, 2019)

StandardPractice said:


> A fat raise is all I need. I'll take care of the remainder of the recognition with the extra cash


With that fat raise you can...

View attachment 14016


----------



## MA_PE (Oct 22, 2019)

We have a fixed wage increase of $1/hour for the first PE The company will also pay all costs associated with getting the first PE.  Additional licenses are at the discretion of the supervisor/fivision head.  The company will order new business cards too.  Promotion isn’t guaranteed but you need the PE to get promotions above the junior staff level.

i think this depends on the size of the company, (we’ve got several hundred PEs) and how valuable an individual’s PE is to the company.  At my place essentially all engineers who meet the required experience level have a PE so from that perspective beyond a rite of passage it’s not all that big a deal.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc (Oct 22, 2019)

@RBHeadge PE I, too, thought this was about a late coworker. You are not alone.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc (Oct 22, 2019)

The last two private companies that I worked for have a paid incentive. The amounts were $2,500 for the CM company and $1,500 for the federal consulting company. Each company would pay for classes and materials as well.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Oct 22, 2019)

I got a pay bump after I got my license, and congratulations from my coworkers (we’re a small firm so it’s pretty natural to recognize employees). I didn’t get reimbursed for my costs, but it was never a big deal to me anyway.


----------



## Dr_J (Oct 25, 2019)

My company does $2500 raise and pays for the hotel, exam fee, and 200 bucks in material (books, etc.). They also pay for business cards afterwards. And your name is mentioned in the newsletters if you pass.


----------



## wyman (Dec 4, 2019)

I got a salary adjustment that didn't correspond to my increased value. The adjustment came with a title change. The new title was a technicality to take away my eligibility for overtime pay. I solved that problem by leaving the company after a year.

My little team at my field office (who had nothing to do with my first paragraph) had a bottle of Dom Perignon waiting at my station at the next weekly update meeting. That was unnecessary but very kind.


----------



## hardhatsandpinkshoes (Dec 9, 2019)

I'd take a day or two off. That would give me time to properly celebrate and really relax, which would be nice after a test like this.


----------



## bdhlphcdh (Dec 11, 2019)

What about those that don’t pass?  I want my participation trophy!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Dec 11, 2019)

bdhlphcdh said:


> What about those that don’t pass?  I want my participation trophy!


would that be your official NCEES pencil?


----------



## bdhlphcdh (Dec 11, 2019)

jean15paul_PE said:


> would that be your official NCEES pencil?


Yes!


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 11, 2019)

I mean, I got nothing when I passed except maybe a slightly higher raise, but that took a good 6-months to come to fruition?  I was elated the first day I passed, rush of relief of not having to take it again, but, tbh, it's going to feel much bigger to you than the rest of your company.


----------

